# Largest portable propane generator



## Rgarry (Sep 13, 2017)

Survived hurricane Irma with little damage. Was fully prepared. Switched to a duramax 10000 portable propane about 4 years ago. Have 4-100lb propane tanks. Well got to use it. Generator ran great. Did all lights, refrigerator and one a/c. After about 30 hrs, temp was rising and Ac couldn't keep up. Maybe related to upstairs not having Ac and 11 people in my house. Don't think going to 12000 will offer much. Anyone aware of a large generator that I can wheel out. Trying not to get a permanent one since we will likely be moving in next 1-3 years. My office has a permant one and it's still running. Of note, used 100lbs from Sunday night to Wed 8pm, with 2 hr rest everyday.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

I am curious, are you using a window unit or central AC? The reason I ask is because 10,000 watts should be more than plenty to run two air conditioners with a fridge and some lights. 

The biggest portable propane generator I could find was 12,000 watts. After that it's a permanent install.


----------



## Rgarry (Sep 13, 2017)

I have 2 central ac units. The larger one flips the breaker. Doesn't make a ton of sense. My plan was to alternate the 2 units. I know they have 12000 watt units that might do it but was looking for 15k or 17k to have some wiggle room. I would do full house if the wife didn't talk about moving.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Wonder if a whole house generator is a selling point where you live? You wouldn't recover all the cost, but might be worth asking.


----------



## Rgarry (Sep 13, 2017)

It add about 2k to sale of house but will have 25-30k invested. There was a point where we were looking at a house of week so that is the hesitation.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Rgarry said:


> It add about 2k to sale of house but will have 25-30k invested. There was a point where we were looking at a house of week so that is the hesitation.


 
Thanks for the info. That seems high, but if you go "whole house" as in everything suppose that's what it costs. My brother put one in, Genset was propane, switchgear and breakers were only those he deemed critical and I did the wiring, Don't think he broke $5,000 in cost. However, if you're in an area where you are required to have a licensed contractor, pull a permit, etc. etc. it do get Xpensive. Here's the one he got:


Generac 16,000-Watt (LP)/16,000-Watt (NG) Air Cooled Standby Generator with 16 Circuit 100 Amp Automatic Transfer Switch-7036 - The Home Depot


In this example, you only have 16 circuits which are single pole breakers, your AC units or any other 220V use will require two each so you have to be a bit selective on what you'll power in an outage. Installation was relatively painless. Located genset on the exterior of his house as physically close to the load center as possible. Did some measuring and went to local Electrical Supply house and they were glad to fabricate a flexible conduit with wires suitably marked in pairs.. Simply stated, you have two conductors for each breaker in the load center going to the genset panel. For each load center breaker, you disconnect the existing wire going to it's load, terminate it to one of the wire pairs, the other wire in the pair is terminated on the breaker. Terminate the genset panel and you're done. As I recall he had the propane company run a new line from his propane tank as neither of us were interested in digging a ditch. 


Not trying to talk you into anything, don't know if you're comfortable working with conduit and wiring or if it's even legal where you live. When I see $25-30K installation for a unit that's $4-5K I look at alternatives.


----------



## Rgarry (Sep 13, 2017)

I have worked the numbers. I can pour the footing, get generator for about 5k. Can mount within feet of breaker. It would cost be about 4-5k for propane tank to be put in ground. This is where the snag is. They will require a permit and then it will all need to be inspected and thus electrician will be needed. The 100lb propane tanks are a pia. I can't get anyone to fill them. Thus I have to lug them around to get filled. If I went with the larger size the 100lb tanks will just be to small. Need the wife to make a decision about moving or not.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep, "the one who must be obeyed," understand that completely. 


The NEC used to allow homeowner's to do their own wiring, I had a house built on Lake Ontaio in New York, I did all the wiring, plumbing, insulation, drywall, etc. etc. and the state inspector appeared at appropriate times did his thing and all was legal. I understand that some municipalities have enhanced this and require licensed folks, etc. One of the reasons we retired to the family farm and built a house. No zoning, 500 gallon above ground propane tank, the house was inspected at time of erection. After that, we can do pretty much what we want as their is no "authority having jurisdiction" out here in the country. However, not everyone has that option. Also, not everyone wants to live in SE Ohio. 


Good luck however it goes down


----------

